

BehindTheSite: A log of web technology stacks - pvorb
http://behindthesite.com/#/

======
sergiotapia
There's also StackShare which presents things in a nicer UI. For example, this
is Trello's and Stackshare's stack:

[http://stackshare.io/stackshare](http://stackshare.io/stackshare)

[http://stackshare.io/trello/trello](http://stackshare.io/trello/trello)

~~~
aidos
Bit OT but I see slackshare use keen.io (custom analytics). Has anyone else
played with it and if so do you have any thoughts to offer?

I've been looking around for a custom analytics platform that I can pump a
load of events into and interrogate later however I want. Of all the ones I've
looked at, keen.io looks the most interesting from a developer flexibility
stand point, but that's just from the outside. If anyone has experience I'd
love to hear it.

~~~
yonasb
Full disclosure: Keen is a promoted service on StackShare, StackShare is a
customer of Keen.

We use Keen IO for all our user metrics. Specifically their CommonWeb library
[https://github.com/keen/common-web](https://github.com/keen/common-web),
which automatically tracks clicks, pageviews, form submits and a few other
actions. Keen has been great for us, particularly because we don't yet know
exactly what we want to track, it's constantly changing. So having one place
that houses all our events then being able to query that as we see fit and
build dashboards
([http://keen.github.io/dashboards/](http://keen.github.io/dashboards/)) has
been really helpful. You can see some more feedback from other people here:
[http://stackshare.io/keen-io](http://stackshare.io/keen-io).

~~~
aidos
Thank you, I appreciate the info. The model that they use feels like exactly
the sort of thing I'm after - and the fact that there are layers to go on top
(like this common web thing) is testament to the general flexibility. Will
definitely be giving it a try.

------
wwweston
Obviously not comprehensive, but I think it's interesting how relatively rare
AngularJS is on that list. By contrast, I work in a shop that's gone in heavy
for Angular on new projects over the last year or so, so it's easy for me to
think it's taken over the world (and wonder why :/).

~~~
delambo
To that point, it's interesting how many claim that Backbone is yesterday's
tech and that we are now 2 or 3 iterations of javascript frameworks past
Backbone, yet most of these large sites are still using Backbone! It's
possible that a lot of the sites would use something other than Backbone if
they were built today, but it's clear that Backbone will be around for some
time.

~~~
wheaties
Yesterday or not, Backbone works. Loads fast. And is dead simple to use.

------
username223
It's hard to tell the jokes from the mistakes sometimes...

[http://i.imgur.com/z9rdEzV.png](http://i.imgur.com/z9rdEzV.png)

~~~
behindthesite
Assume you are referring to the mix of front end frameworks. That does look
pretty funny, but the BBC uses different front-end frameworks on different
parts of their site - some have been getting rebuilt with new while others
were built a while ago.

eg. angular.js is used on the CMS side - Curation Kit, React JS is used on the
new BBC Mobile Homepage, and ExtJS is used on their shop -
[http://shop.bbc.com/us/page/home](http://shop.bbc.com/us/page/home). Mousing
over should reveal some of the notes per technology - I could probably make
that info easier to find.

~~~
username223
Not just that, but 10+ different ad and analytics providers, and no fewer than
_five_ backend languages (PHP, Node, Java, Ruby, Scala). I'm being sort of
unfair, as the BBC is a large, diverse organization that has been around for a
long time, and I would be surprised if any one person has to deal with all of
the listed technologies. It just happened to be the first of several large and
redundant "full stacks" listed on an obnoxious-to-navigate site.

------
LinkPlug
There's also built with >
[http://builtwith.com/angularjobs.com](http://builtwith.com/angularjobs.com)

------
behindthesite
Thanks for the post. Any feedback is appreciated! The site started out as a
way for myself to keep track of technologies and usage I read about. After a
while using markdown didnt work. Excel worked well but wanted to share what I
found as well and a open google sheets doc didnt feel right :)

------
chuckledog
I believe Instagram uses Cassandra as well as Redis. [http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/post/100758229719/mi...](http://instagram-
engineering.tumblr.com/post/100758229719/migrating-from-aws-to-aws)

~~~
behindthesite
Thanks!

------
wtbob
All I see is a dark gray page. It appears that this requires JavaScript in
order to display tables, text and links, which makes sense, since pure HTML
doesn't support tables, text and links. Wait a second…

~~~
behindthesite
I should probably add themes and/or improve some of the contrast to improve
readability. Good point.

------
m3sh
I wish it was not doing like search on technology. You choose "C" and
everything with letter "C" comes, *sigh.

~~~
behindthesite
I wish it didnt do that too. I need to improve the search/filter support. Need
to implement typeahead. pen to other suggestions.

------
joe234535
what about google ?

------
bashevis
There's also [http://www.perfectleads.com](http://www.perfectleads.com) but
that's oriented more towards lead prospecting for sales.

~~~
behindthesite
There's also [http://builtwith.com](http://builtwith.com) , but that's also
specifically for sales leads.

